
An excerpt from Part 2 of “Unreported Truths” – a brief history of lockdowns - mrfusion
http://www.alexberenson.com/an-excerpt-from-part-2-of-unreported-truths-a-brief-history-of-lockdowns/
======
kilo_bravo_3
>Experience has shown that communities faced with epidemics or other adverse
events respond best and with the least anxiety when the normal social
functioning of the community is least disrupted.

New Zealand is a counterexample. They locked down tighter than a radioactive
waste storage drum, stopped new cases which led to practically no strain on
their health system, people actually (SHOCK! SUPRISE!) listened and wore masks
to reduce local transmission, and now movie and television studios are flying
personnel there en-masse and putting them through the mandatory quarantine in
order to restart production.

Geographic or demographic size differences are irrelevant-- the actions can be
scaled to a quadrillion people if needed.

In the US at least, closures were necessary because a great proportion of
Americans are so self-centered, selfish, and stupid that they think that
wearing a mask is a conspiracy to steal their rights.

They would lick each other's tonsils just to "stick it to the gubmint". They
would squeeze together into a single pair of sweatpants and rub their bodies
up and down on each other saying "how's this for social distancing, STALIN!"

That is literally, in the literal traditional dictionary definition of the
word literally, happening before our very eyes-- the statement is immediately
self-evident based on any rational person's visual first-person observation of
his or her community.

Edit: like this
[https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinfuriating/comments/i67279/w...](https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinfuriating/comments/i67279/were_never_getting_out_of_covid/)

